# Bootcamp



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Impossible d'installer windows 10 via Bootcamp.
j'ai l'erreur suivante, j'ai déjà redémarré avec command R et lancé l'utilitaire SOS sur tous les contenants disques durs, mais rien n'y fait

Merci de votre aide.





*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> j'ai l'erreur suivante, j'ai déjà redémarré avec command R et lancé l'utilitaire SOS sur tous les contenants disques durs, mais rien n'y fait


Ça ne sert à rien, on utilise uniquement qu'Assistant Boot Camp et c'est tout.

Il faudrait en dire plus, du genre quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Quel fichier .iso utilises-tu ? Officiellement il faut le télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...uniquement que la version de mai 2019 en 64 bits ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso*.

Toute autre tentative que le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp sera voué à un échec. De plus, maintenant il faut pas mal de place et officiellement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...attention, ne pas oublier qu'il faut que dans la partie macOS qu'il y ait 20% d'espace libre pour que ce dernier puisse fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

j'ai fait SOS car j'ai lu dans ce forum un post qui y faisait référence.
Mon Mac ( voir capture )
et j'ai bien téléchargé l'iso dont tu parles.
il me reste 285 go de libre, je partitionne 70 go pour Windows.
ça devrait le faire ?


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> j'ai fait SOS car j'ai lu dans ce forum un post qui y faisait référence.


Encore faut-il l'utiliser à bon escient, mais ça ne sert strictement à rien avec Assistant Boot Camp.

Comme tu avais auparavant des ennuis, j'ai le sentiment que ce n'est pas terminé. Tu as l'habitude, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...tu valides avec la touche Entrée en donnant le résultat entre des balises < > Code.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

me demande si tout ceci n'est pas du à l'installation de Catalina et ensuite le retour à Mojave ?


```
Last login: Tue Aug 13 19:10:36 on console
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            211.4 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk2

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2019)

A priori tout semble normal, sauf une chose...


Tamoute a dit:


> 1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1


...la taille me paraît un peu bizarre ?

Eh bien, il va falloir attendre que notre ami macomaniac fasse un petit passage par ici pour te faire faire des vérifications sur l'EFI.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

Bonsoir *Tamoute* & *Locke
*
Une partition-Système de l'*EFI* de *314,6 Mo* -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
```

au lieu des *209,7 Mo* habituels => est le défaut avec les plus récents OS. Donc rien à redire de ce côté-là.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


qui vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* global > puis ses 4 volumes dans l'ordre de leurs index

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

voici le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (14823034+1) bitmap address (403f7)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17171243+1) bitmap address (40575)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (31686657+1) bitmap address (40b56)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (42733200+1) bitmap address (40e44)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (54775487+1) bitmap address (3fe01)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (105167586+1) bitmap address (3eb75)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
warning: unmount: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T/fsck_apfs.2172.2: Resource busy
warning: rmdir: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T/fsck_apfs.2172.2: Resource busy
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

Rien de notable à signaler > à part une sur-allocation de blocs pour le volume *Macintosh HD* -->

- le volume *Macintosh HD* a été vérifié en dernier > car il a le dernier index (*disk1s5*). Aucun volume *apfs* n'est indexé actuellement *disk1s1* > comme si un volume *Macintosh HD - Données* indexé à cette place dans une distribution de l'OS Catalina avait été supprimé.​
Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS installé

Poste le retour.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.14.6
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

C'est Mojave.

Redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tabldeau des disques --> que je voie si *Macintosh HD* a été ré-indexé dans le *Conteneur*.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

j’ai redémarré, voici le resultat :


```
Last login: Tue Aug 13 22:03:00 on console
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            212.2 GB   disk1s5

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Août 2019)

Aucun changement -->

- est-ce que tu aurais supprimé un volume qui était présent dans le *Conteneur* ?​
Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *400 Go* > crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *100 Go* en format *FAT-32* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Tamoute (13 Août 2019)

je n'ai rien supprimé, je n'ai pas les compétences pour le faire 

voici le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 963 170 816 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 222 700 765 184 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (14823034+1) bitmap address (403f7)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (17171243+1) bitmap address (40575)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (31686657+1) bitmap address (40b56)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (42733200+1) bitmap address (40e44)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (54775487+1) bitmap address (3fe01)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (105167586+1) bitmap address (3eb75)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
warning: unmount: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T/fsck_apfs.1814.2: Resource busy
warning: rmdir: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T/fsck_apfs.1814.2: Resource busy
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 170 816 to 400 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            212.2 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk2

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

Ce message d'erreur final -->

```
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


m'évoque un cas de figure déjà rencontré un certain nombre de fois avec l'installation de High Sierra en format *apfs* (ici avec l'OS Mojave) : l'*apfs* s'installe (par conversion d'un format *jhfs+* de départ) => avec une erreur interne. Erreur qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur apfs* > mais qui ne se détecte pas à une vérification de l'*apfs* => uniquement à la simulation d'une repartitionnement. Erreur "clandestine" donc de l'*apfs* - impossible à corriger par une réparation de ce système de fichiers dans une session de secours.

la seule résolution que je connaisse consiste : à cloner le volume de démarrage (*212 Go* de données) => dans le volume d'un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* > cloner à rebours le clone dans le volume *Macintosh HD* reconverti à l'*apfs*. La démo (gratuite un mois) de Carbon Copy Cloner effectue très bien les opérations de clonage aller et clonage retour. Il te faut juste disposer d'un DDE USB avec dans les *250 Go* d'espace libre & une configuration logique permettant un démarrage (table *GUID* du disque > format *apfs* du volume d'accueil).

Note : que le volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* > 1er indexé par défaut dans un *Conteneur apfs* (*disk1s1* si le *Conteneur* est *disk1*) --> se trouve chez toi indexé dernier en tant que *disk1s5* - sans qu'aucun volume *disk1s1* n'existe en premier => laisse conjecturer la suppression d'un volume initial *disk1s1*. Tout se passe comme si l'OS Catalina (qui distribue 2 volumes principaux : un *Macintosh HD - Données* dédié au stockage en *disk1s1* & un *Macintosh HD* dédié au démarrage en *disk1s5*) --> avait été installé > avec ensuite une suppression du volume de stockage *Macintosh HD - Données* laissant l'index *disk1s1* vacant & un reformatage du volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* + réinstallation de Mojave conservant l'index *disk1s5* de ce volume.


----------



## Tamoute (14 Août 2019)

hum, pas simple.
je vais laisser comme ça, attendre la version finale de Catalina, je referai le test à ce moment.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> je vais laisser comme ça, attendre la version finale de Catalina, je referai le test à ce moment.


Ça ne changera rien avec la version finale de Catalina, pour moi aussi, si tu ne fais pas de sauvegarde avec CCC qui te permettra de faire un formatage de ton disque dur interne, tu vas garder cette erreur en permanence et t'empêcher d'utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp ! A toi de voir maintenant.


----------



## Tamoute (14 Août 2019)

au plus simple, il faudrait faire quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

Je te l'ai expliqué -->

- cloner *Macintosh HD* dans le volume d'un DDE USB > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* du disque interne > cloner à rebours dans le volume *Macintosh HD* neuf​
L'*apfs* du disque interne est affecté par un type d'erreur impossible à corriger autrement. Erreur empêchant tout repartitionnement.


----------



## Tamoute (14 Août 2019)

pas simple pour un novice comme moi 

j'utilise Carbon Copy Cloner, je clone mon disque total, je boot sur le clone et là.... je sèche, je ne comprends plus quoi faire après.
Je maitrise tres bien l'environnement Windows, mais mac me parait plus complexe.


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> j'utilise Carbon Copy Cloner, je clone mon disque total, je boot sur le clone et là.... je sèche, je ne comprends plus quoi faire après.


...tu attends les instructions de macomaniac pour un formatage de ton disque dur interne et le rétro clonage.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

@ *Tamoute
*
Ton seul problème est d'avoir ou de ne pas avoir un DDE disponible pour accueillir le clone -->

- alors ? - as-tu ou n'as-tu pas un DDE avec dans les *250 Go* d'espace libre ?​


----------



## Tamoute (14 Août 2019)

j'ai un disque externe, pas de soucis de ce coté, c'est les opérations après le clonage qui me pose problème.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

Branche ton DDE au Mac > puis passe la commande :

```
diskutil list ; df -H
```


qui affiche la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les tableaux retournés dans une fenêtre de code. Je pourrai te dire quoi faire ensuite à chaque étape.


----------



## Tamoute (14 Août 2019)

avant ou après le clonage ?
je le ferai demain car plus de temps ce soir.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Août 2019)

Tu passes d'abord les commandes décrivant les propriétés de ton disque externe et tu postes les retours -->

- car : le principe d'un clone étant d'être une image-miroir *démarrable* du volume source => il faut que le disque de réception permette ce démarrage. Pour cela > la table de partition du disque (qui décrit les partitions) doit avoir le schéma *GUID*. Et le volume qui reçoit le clone doit être en format *apfs* > dès lors que le volume source est lui-même de format *apfs*.​
En résumé : il faut d'abord que le disque de destination et son volume aient une configuration adéquate. Ensuite > il sera très facile pour toi de lancer un clonage (je te passerai un petit tuto pour ce faire).


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

Salut

j'ai connecté et formaté mon hdd externe, c'est un 500go, voici le résultat ::


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list ; df -H
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.8 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                500.1 GB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    500G   216G   281G    44%  879995 9223372036853895812    0%   /
devfs           196k   196k     0B   100%     663                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    500G   2.1G   281G     1%       2 9223372036854775805    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk3s1    2.0T   1.1T   905G    55%     330          4294966965    0%   /Volumes/Plex 2To
/dev/disk2s1    500G   448M   500G     1%      75          4294967204    0%   /Volumes/Untitled
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (external, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk2
> 1:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                500.1 GB   disk2s1


Ça ne va pas le faire avec ton disque dur externe de 500 Go, car la table de partition est dans le format Windows. S'il n'est pas vide, je laisse macomaniac te donner la procédure pour créer une partition adaptée.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

il ne faut pas regarder le 2To qui me sert d'archive, mais le 500Go


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

Oups, je me suis trompé dans le Copier/Coller du disque, sinon le problème est le même au niveau du type de la partition de la Table, elle est au format Windows.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

je viens de refaire l'opération,  j'ai pris un autre disque de 1To


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list ; df -H
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            216.4 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s5    500G   216G   280G    44%  883269 9223372036853892538    0%   /
devfs           197k   197k     0B   100%     666                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    500G   2.1G   280G     1%       2 9223372036854775805    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s2    1000   664M   999G     1%      76          4294967203    0%   /Volumes/Clone
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (external, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
> 1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
> 2:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   999.9 GB   disk2s2


Là, c'est tout bon sauf le format qui n'est pas en APFS, pour le reste patiente jusqu'au retour de macomaniac qui ne devrait plus tarder.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Enchaîne avec la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande convertit *Clone* à l'*apfs* puis réaffiche le tableau de la configuration des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

voici

```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil ap convert disk2s2 ; diskutil list
Converting the volume on disk2s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk4s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk4s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk4s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s2 Clone
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            216.4 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   978.9 KB   disk4s1

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```
le résultat :


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Parfait. On passe au clonage aller : *Macintosh HD* => *Clone*.

----------

Comme le clonage risque de durer longtemps à cause de la masse des données (*216 Go*) > afin d'éviter à ton Mac de s'endormir > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


la commande donne l'impression d'une action éclair de fermeture du Terminal --> en fait elle lance un processus *caffeinate* (qui va empêcher le Mac de dormir) > tout en le détachant du *terminal *ouvert afin qu'il puisse continuer de courir après sa fermeture > et fait quitter illico l'application Terminal
----------

Maintenant va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.

----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone*. Puis il va créer à la fin les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur apfs* du DDE. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

l’opération est terminée :


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Alors redémarre > et presse aussitôt la touche "*alt*" pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->

- choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus​
=> est-ce que tu réouvres bien ta session-clone dans le volume externe ? - est-ce que tu retrouves ton environnement et tes données ?


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

le démarrage sur le clone fonctionne parfaitement, ça rame, mais ça tourne nickel.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

tu peux me donner les commandes à lancer ?


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Bonjour.
Je me permet de me joindre a la conversation, car j'ai apriori, exactement le même problème que Tamout :
Ma machine : un Imac 27' de fin 2015 / i5 3,2gz /16Go / AMD R9 M380 2G / 1To SSD / OS : 10.14.6.

J'ai installé la machine hier à partir d'une capsule time machine (que j'ai crée depuis un macbook pro, lui même cloné depuis un mac mini il y a un an)  puis j'ai fais la mise a jour du système.

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version de win10 depuis le site de microsoft  Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso

Je l'ai mis sur une clé USB que j'ai préalablement formaté en MS DOS (FAT) a partir de l'utilitaire de disque.

Quand je lance l’installation, Boot Camp me donne le message suivant : "Boot Camp prend uniquement en charge l’installation de Windows 10 ou ultérieur (64 bits) sur cette plateforme. Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l’installation de Windows 10 ou ultérieur (64 bits)."

Il y a un truc étrange : dans les info sur mon disque SSD, il est indiqué que j'utilise 404,65 Go (ce qui me parait cohérent) alors que l'asssistant boot camp en considère visiblement beaucoup moins, (voir ci dessous) . Mais en théorie, il m'en reste tout de même assez pour faire l’installation.

Pouvez vous m'aider SVP?

Cordialement,
Arnaud


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Tamoute
*
Es-tu toujours actuellement dans ta session du volume *Clone* ?

- c'est normal que ça rame : disque dur + connexion USB.​


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Bonjour *fournaise
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Merci,
voici :



```
Last login: Thu Aug 15 12:37:47 on console
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Fournaise               405.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.4 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 UNTITLED                8.4 GB     disk3s1

Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Je vois que le volume de démarrage *Fournaise* est en format *apfs*. *405 Go* de blocs occupés.

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace-disque

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

J'obtiens ça :



```
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-135815
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-150158
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$
```


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Tamoute
> *
> Es-tu toujours actuellement dans ta session du volume *Clone* ?
> 
> - c'est normal que ça rame : disque dur + connexion USB.​



oui j'ai démarré sur le clone et je travaille actuellement dessus


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Tamoute*

Alors tu trouves son Terminal  à la même place (Applications > Utilitaires). Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques. Après suppression / recréation de l'*apfs* interne --> hop ! clonage à rebours avec CCC et ton problème devrait se trouver réglé.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Tamoute*
> 
> Alors tu trouves son Terminal  à la même place (Applications > Utilitaires). Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



voici le résultat :


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 71.2 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            216.8 GB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   218.6 GB   disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.6 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk4s4

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime l'*apfs* interne - ce qui reformate un *Macintosh HD* standard > reconvertit ce volume à l'*apfs *> ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
> ...




```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            655.4 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   218.6 GB   disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.6 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk4s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Parfait. Tu es paré pour le clonage retour (clonage à rebours).

----------

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
nohup caffeinate -dimsu & killall Terminal
```


qui va tenir le Mac en éveil (même si tu n'agis pas dans ta session)

----------

Relance alors Carbon Copy Cloner (qui s'est cloné lui-même dans les Applications de *Clone*) > et définis une tâche inverse où :


*SOURCE* : *Clone*

*DESTINATION* = *Macintosh HD*

*SafetyNet* = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton : *Cloner*

----------

CCC va créer un *snapshot* (instantané en lecture seule) du volume source *Clone* et cloner d'après cette image figée dans le temps -->

- tu peux continuer d'utiliser ta session > mais aucune de tes actions à partir du lancement du clonage ne sera enregistrée dans *Macintosh HD* en cours de clonage (seulement dans *Clone*).​
----------

Une fois l'opération finie > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout est conforme dans ta session interne.​


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

@fournaise
Ce n'est pas avec Assistant Boot Camp que l'on mesure la capacité restante, mais a priori pas d'anomalie présente.


fournaise a dit:


> J'ai installé la machine hier à partir d'une capsule time machine (que j'ai crée depuis un macbook pro, lui même cloné depuis un mac mini il y a un an) puis j'ai fais la mise a jour du système.


Pour moi, ce n'est pas une très bonne idée de faire le clonage du clonage d'un système dont les fichiers peuvent être un peu brinquebalants.


fournaise a dit:


> Je l'ai mis sur une clé USB que j'ai préalablement formaté en MS DOS (FAT) a partir de l'utilitaire de disque.


Négatif, avec ton iMac, j'ai le même iMac un peu plus puissant, mais nul besoin de mettre le fichier .iso dans une clé USB, car Assistant le refusera en considérant que ladite clé USB est un support externe_ (à juste titre)_ mais et il ne supporte aucun matériel USB de connecté. Tu mets le fichier .iso ou tu veux, mais par défaut après téléchargement il doit se trouver dans le dossier Téléchargements.

Tu recommences, mais sans la clé USB, Assistant Boot Camp à la suite de ta copie écran en réponse #40 va préparer une partition temporaire de 99 Go en FAT32, puis va télécharger dans une partition virtuelle les pilotes/drivers, il passera la main à l'installateur de Windows. Dans la fenêtre tu renseigneras ce qui est demandé, une fois fait, une session de Windows va s'ouvrir. Durant l'installation, il faudra formater la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP au format NTFS...




...et laisser continuer l'installation.

En toute fin d'installation dans une session Windows qui s'ouvrira, Assistant Boot Camp reprendra la main pour installer les pilotes/drivers, une fois fait, il va effacer la partition virtuelle et passera définitivement la main à Windows. Lorsque que tu seras sous une session de macOS, il n'y aura plus aucune trace de la partition virtuelle, uniquement que la présence du fichier .iso de Windows.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @fournaise
> Ce n'est pas avec Assistant Boot Camp que l'on mesure la capacité restante, mais a priori pas d'anomalie présente.
> 
> Pour moi, ce n'est pas une très bonne idée de faire le clonage du clonage d'un système dont les fichiers peuvent être un peu brinquebalants.
> ...



Merci Locke
1)
Effectivement, ce n'est peut être pas une bonne idée, mais je ne savais pas. 
2) 
J'ai commencé par faire ce que tu dis. tenter de prendre l'iso depuis le dossier téléchargement, mais j'avais le meme message d'erreur. voila pourquoi j'ai tenté sur une clés USB
3) que penses tu du message 44 STP ?

@https://forums.macg.co/members/macomaniac.1060554/
Merci Macomaniac
est ce que tu peux voir le message 44 stp?


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> 3) que penses tu du message 44 STP ?


Si tu utilises Time Machine _(encore faut-il le savoir)_, il y a forcément des snaspshots, fais ce qui est demandé en réponse #44 et macomaniac te donnera la marche à suivre pour leurs suppressions.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que le volume de démarrage *Fournaise* est en format *apfs*. *405 Go* de blocs occupés.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...




```
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-135815
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-150158
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$
```


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu utilises Time Machine _(encore faut-il le savoir)_, il y a forcément des snaspshots, fais ce qui est demandé en réponse #44 et macomaniac te donnera la marche à suivre pour leurs suppressions.


Merci Locke. 
Je ne vois pas de réponse de macomaniac. Il s'adresse à Tamoute.
Désolé..


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

Chaque chose en son temps, un peu de patience, personne ne peut-être partout à la fois. 

Ça ne t'empêche pas de faire ce qui est proposé en réponse #44 en donnant le résultat.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Chaque chose en son temps, un peu de patience, personne ne peut-être partout à la fois.


Oui Bien sur Locke. Je vous suis d'ailleur trés reconnaissant du temps que vous passez tous bénévolement.
Mais c'est juste que tu me dis de suivre les indication de Macomaniac en réponse au message 44. Comme je ne vois pas la réponse, et que je ne maitrise pas toute les subtilité des forum, je te dis juste que je n'ai pas vu la réponse dont tu parle...


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> Oui Bien sur Locke. Je vous suis d'ailleur trés reconnaissant du temps que vous passez tous bénévolement.
> Mais c'est juste que tu me dis de suivre les indication de Macomaniac en réponse au message 44. Comme je ne vois pas la réponse, et que je ne maitrise pas toute les subtilité des forum, je te dis juste que je n'ai pas vu la réponse dont tu parle...
> Tant qu'on y ai : Peux m'expliquer STP comment on fait pour faire : @pseudo et #numéro du post? Comme ça je serait plus clair


En réponse #44 notre ami macomaniac s'adresse bien à toi, alors fais ce qui est demandé vu que tu sais utiliser le Terminal. Pour les futilités on verra une fois ton problème résolu.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> En réponse #44 notre ami macomaniac s'adresse bien à toi, alors fais ce qui est demandé vu que tu sais utiliser le Terminal. Pour les futilités on verra une fois ton problème résolu.


@Locke
Oui j'ai bien lancé sa commande dans le terminal, et posté ma réponse
https://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp.1319129/page-3#post-13465639
Mais elle est en attente de validation donc peut être qu'il ne la voit pas


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, il faut que le modérateur de la section la valide étant donné que tu es nouveau avec peu de messages. Ça va poser un problème, car il ne passe pas souvent et je n'ai pas les droits comme d'autres modos ici. Bon, je vais le mentionner plus haut.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai, il faut que le modérateur de la section la valide étant donné que tu es nouveau avec peu de messages. Ça va poser un problème, car il ne passe pas souvent et je n'ai pas les droits comme d'autres modos ici. Bon, je vais le mentionner plus haut.



@macomaniac


Code (Text):
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-135815
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-08-15-150158
Imac-A-Fournaise:~ fournaise$


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai, il faut que le modérateur de la section la valide étant donné que tu es nouveau avec peu de messages. Ça va poser un problème, car il ne passe pas souvent et je n'ai pas les droits comme d'autres modos ici. Bon, je vais le mentionner plus haut.



@Locke
ce qui est étrange, c'est que les messages sans code ne sont pas soumis à validation


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *fournaise
*
Il doit y avoir dans le texte que tu as posté un terme qui a déclenché un filtre des forums.

Je ne peux pas actuellement voir ta réponse. 

Tu peux repasser la commande > faire une capture > et poster la capture qui sera un fichier-image et pas texte.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *fournaise
> *
> Il doit y avoir dans le texte que tu as posté un terme qui a déclenché un filtre des forums.
> 
> Je ne peux pas actuellement voir ta réponse.


@macomaniac voici la capture de mla réponse ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

Tu as 2 *snapshots*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin.

Cela fait > redémarre une fois > ta session réouverte > passe la commande

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation des blocs pour le volume de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Tu es paré pour le clonage retour (clonage à rebours).
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...




voilà c'est fait, j'ai démarré le disque interne du mac, voici ce que ça donne :


```
iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            216.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk4         999.9 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS Plex 2To                2.0 TB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +999.9 GB   disk4
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   220.8 GB   disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.0 MB    disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.6 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk4s4

iMac-de-Fabrice-2:~ fab$
```


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as 2 *snapshots*. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Tamoute
*
Ça m'a l'air bien.

- veux-tu qu'on teste expérimentalement un repartitionnement du *Conteneur* pour vérifier qu'il n'y a plus d'erreur bloquante ? - repartiitonnement réversible, bien sûr...​


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Fournaise
*
L'occupation des blocs n'a pas varié en taille. Mais la suppression des *snapshots* peut avoir débloqué la situation -->

- car les blocs verrouillés par les *snapshots* pour le volume *Macintosh HD* > pouvaient se balader n'importe où dans l'espace-disque du *Conteneur*. Par exemple en bas de cet espace. Dans ce cas-là > le mécanisme interne permettant de dégager une bande de blocs libres continue en bas d'espace en vue d'un repartionnement - mécanisme consistant à cloner les écritures des blocs mal placés sur des blocs libres de haut de Conteneur > avant libération des blocs mal placés => se trouve bloqué.​
Tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp pour voir s'il opère le repartitionnement que tu souhaites (et à combien il évalue l'espace disponible pour un repartitionnement dans le *Conteneur*).


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Fournaise
> *
> L'occupation des blocs n'a pas varié en taille. Mais la suppression des *snapshots* peut avoir débloqué la situation -->
> 
> ...




Merci @macomaniac
L'espace estimé par Boot Camp est maintenant réaliste. 
Mais il refuse toujours de démarrer l'instalation :-(
Est ce que cela peut venir de l'image win10? J'ai télécharger la dernière version mais le site de microsoft me proposait également une version de 2018. Je tente ça? (sachant qu'il me faut 6h de téléchargement..)


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Fournaise
*
Pour ce qui est des problèmes d'installation de Windows à proprement parler : c'est à *Locke *de prendre le relais (personnellement parlant, je ne suis pas compétent sur la question).


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Fournaise
> *
> Pour ce qui est des problèmes d'installation de Windows à proprement parler : c'est à *Locke *de prendre le relais (personnellement parlant, je ne suis pas compétent sur la question).


Ok merci pour ton temps @macomaniac 
@Locke, penses-tu que je dois tenter une autre version de win10?


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> @Locke, penses-tu que je dois tenter une autre version de win10?


Comme tout est propre, il faut impérativement désactiver dans Préférences Système/Time machine cette option..



Chez Microsoft il faut télécharger la version de may 2019...



...en 64 bits. Normalement tout devrait bien se passer, mais attention ne connecte rien en matériel USB, rien du tout.


----------



## fournaise (15 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Comme tout est propre, il faut impérativement désactiver dans Préférences Système/Time machine cette option..
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136903
> 
> ...



Option de sauvegarde automatique de time machine : désactivé.
j'ai redémarré.
j'ai pris cette image Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso

Et toujours ce même message d'erreur

N'étant pas spécialiste.. je ne vois vraiment pas quoi faire... As tu une idée?


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> N'étant pas spécialiste.. je ne vois vraiment pas quoi faire... As tu une idée?


J'ai beau cherché, je ne vois pas, mais il faut impérativement qu'aucun matériel USB ne soit connecté, aucun, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte rien, même pas un clone ou une clé USB.


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2019)

En dernier recours, fait une tentative avec le fichier .iso d'octobre 2018 en 64 bits, parfois il y a des bizarreries selon le modèle de Mac. Sait-on jamais ?


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Tamoute
> *
> Ça m'a l'air bien.
> 
> - veux-tu qu'on teste expérimentalement un repartitionnement du *Conteneur* pour vérifier qu'il n'y a plus d'erreur bloquante ? - repartiitonnement réversible, bien sûr...​




la finalité reste l’utilisation de bootcamp pour installer Windows 10, tu crois que je peux essayer de nouveau ?


----------



## Tamoute (15 Août 2019)

je viens de tester et d'installer Windows via Bootcamp et ça fonctionne à merveille.
Bravo et un grand merci pour ce coup de main, je n'y serai jamais parvenu sans ton aide.

Chapeau bas, votre base de connaissance semble assez exceptionnelle, et le fait de la mettre à la portée de tous via ce forum est tout a fait chevaleresque 

Encore bravo et encore un grand MERCI


----------



## macomaniac (15 Août 2019)

@ *Tamoute
*
Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> je viens de tester et d'installer Windows via Bootcamp et ça fonctionne à merveille.


Il serait intéressant de savoir quelle version de fichier .iso tu as utilisé ?


----------



## Tamoute (16 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait intéressant de savoir quelle version de fichier .iso tu as utilisé ?



j'ai télécharger sur le site de Microsoft la dernière version 1903 de mai 2019 en version 64 bits


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> j'ai télécharger sur le site de Microsoft la dernière version 1903 de mai 2019 en version 64 bits


Ca servira à d'autres membres qui utilisent une version antérieure qui pose problème.


----------



## fournaise (16 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ca servira à d'autres membres qui utilisent une version antérieure qui pose problème.


Bonjour @Locke 
Pour info, j'ai suivis ton ultime conseil, et ça a marché ! Donc  avec la version  Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64  pour moi.

Du coup j'ai de nouvelles question stp :
- depuis que Boot Camp est installé je n'arrive plus a me connecter en wifi sur ma freebox sur OSX (alors que ca marche du coté win10) Au moment ou je t'écris, suis connecté sur mon téléphone. Est ce qu'il peut y avoir un lien? 
- peut être en lien : quand j'ai l'écran de sélection du disque de démarrage, il y a aussi un menu déroulant pour choisir un réseau. A quoi ça sert à ce stade? (Je ne parviens pas a rentrer le mot de passe du wifi, le clavier semble inactif??)
- comment faire pour booter en par défaut sur OSX et non sur win10

merci d'avance pour les réponses


----------



## fournaise (16 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> Bonjour @Locke
> Pour info, j'ai suivis ton ultime conseil, et ça a marché ! Donc  avec la version  Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64  pour moi.
> 
> Du coup j'ai de nouvelles question stp :
> ...




@Locke j'ai résolu le probléme du wifi (sans savoir comment)  
me reste deux question stp : 
- quand j'ai l'écran de sélection du disque de démarrage, il y a aussi un menu déroulant pour choisir un réseau. A quoi ça sert à ce stade? (Je ne parviens pas a rentrer le mot de passe du wifi, le clavier semble inactif??)
- comment faire pour booter en par défaut sur OSX et non sur win10


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai suivis ton ultime conseil, et ça a marché ! Donc avec la version Win10_1809Oct_v2_French_x64 pour moi.


Ca confirme que selon l'ancienneté d'un Mac, il vaut mieux utiliser le fichier le plus ancien, mais pas facile à déterminer du premier coup, car Apple et Microsoft sont avares en informations !


fournaise a dit:


> - comment faire pour booter en par défaut sur OSX et non sur win10


Par défaut, sous Windows, tu sélectionnes l'option Redémarrer, tu maintiens la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir l'icône de Macintosh HD que tu sélectionneras.

Dans ta session macOS, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu décoches le petit cadenas en bas à gauche et tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage. Ce sera donc Macintosh HD qui démarrera toujours en premier, tu auras compris que pour aller dans la partition Windows, il faudra redémarrer depuis macOS tout en maintenant la touche *alt*.


----------



## Tamoute (16 Août 2019)

de mon coté Bootcamp fonctionne bien, mais, la souris magic mouse ne fonctionne pas, et lorsque je veux quitter bootcamp en cliquant sur l’icône près de l'horloge j'ai le message suivant :





je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche option.


----------



## fournaise (16 Août 2019)

Existe t'il une façon d'échanger des fichiers d'une partition à l'autre sans passer par un support externe?


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> de mon coté Bootcamp fonctionne bien, mais, la souris magic mouse ne fonctionne pas


Normalement aucun problème, mais est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp t'a fait téléchargé des pilotes/drivers dans une clé ou partition USB ? Dans le gestionnaire de Périphériques dans Windows, il faut vérifier qu'aucune icône en forme de triangle de couleur jaune ne soit affichée, car c'est un signe indicateur d'un problème avec un pilote/driver. Généralement il suffit de faire un double-clic dessus pour mettre à jour.

Quant au problème de ta copie écran, il y a bien un problème avec la version de Boot Camp que fait installer Microsoft et non résolu à ce jour. Il faut donc redémarrer et maintenir la touche *alt* pour avoir accès à macOS.


fournaise a dit:


> Existe t'il une façon d'échanger des fichiers d'une partition à l'autre sans passer par un support externe?


Non, le type de boot et de partition étant totalement différent, ce n'est pas possible. Le mieux est de posséder un support USB clé ou disque dur au format exFAT qui permet les écritures/lectures sans logiciel tiers et franchement, c'est le mieux à faire.


----------



## fournaise (18 Août 2019)

Bonjour, 
Est ce que la partition boot camp est sauvegardée par Time Machine? :-b


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2019)

fournaise a dit:


> Est ce que la partition boot camp est sauvegardée par Time Machine? :-b


Non, le seul logiciel capable de le faire est *Winclone* qui est une sauvegarde avec une extension propre au logiciel.


----------



## Tamoute (24 Août 2019)

Salut

savez-vous pourquoi quand mon Mac démarre il boot en priorité sur le volume Windows ? j'aurais bien voulu qu'il démarre sur le volume Mac

Possible ?

Merci.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2019)

Tamoute a dit:


> savez-vous pourquoi quand mon Mac démarre il boot en priorité sur le volume Windows ? j'aurais bien voulu qu'il démarre sur le volume Mac


C'est normal après la finalisation de l'installation de Windows.


Tamoute a dit:


> Possible ?


Oui et c'est très simple, tu quittes la session Windows en redémarrant, tu maintiens la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir l'icône de Macintosh HD, un clic dessus et tu seras dans ta session, puis dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu feras un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionneras Macintosh HD et tu finis par un clic sur Redémarrer.

Pour avoir accès à la partition Windows, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt* qui fera apparaître son icône, donc un clic dessus pour l'ouvrir. Si tu éteins ton Mac en étant sous Windows _(ou pas)_, ce sera toujours macOS qui démarrera en premier.


----------



## Tamoute (24 Août 2019)

Locke a dit:


> C'est normal après la finalisation de l'installation de Windows.
> 
> Oui et c'est très simple, tu quittes la session Windows en redémarrant, tu maintiens la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir l'icône de Macintosh HD, un clic dessus et tu seras dans ta session, puis dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu feras un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, tu sélectionneras Macintosh HD et tu finis par un clic sur Redémarrer.
> 
> Pour avoir accès à la partition Windows, tu redémarres en maintenant la touche *alt* qui fera apparaître son icône, donc un clic dessus pour l'ouvrir. Si tu éteins ton Mac en étant sous Windows _(ou pas)_, ce sera toujours macOS qui démarrera en premier.




effectivement ça fonctionne, c'est parfait, je te remercie de ton aide.

++


----------

